# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  Elizabeth Anne : Le futur du tennis fminin

## Mingolito

Je viens de m'inscrire pour un cours priv  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------

